# Как кешировать весь ftp-траффик?

## KosmiK

Итак. Есть 16 тачек 192.168.0.0/24. Есть шлюз 192.168.0.1<->192.168.10.1 который смотрит собственно в 192.168.10.0/24.

На 192.168.10.254 крутится proftpd, с которого спиногрызные  студенты (в 0.0/24) качают себе на тачки что попало.

Я ХАЧУ!  :Laughing: 

Как-то кешировать все что на 192.168.10.254:ftp,ftp-data, Причем хочу делать это прозрачно для клиентов из 0.0/24 и чтобы этот кэш валидным был. Как-то instanly проверял хотя бы по наличию AND дате модификации  т.д.

Какие варинты есть? Например через nfs,samba держать на 0.1 каталог, который как-то перманентно  синкать с его копией. Которую юзать для локального proftpd, на который делать iptables -i eth1 --dest 192.168.10.254 порт 22 -j DNAT 192.168.0.1

Но я точно  знаю, что криворукий изобретатель топоров. Поэтому, может кто знает другие Рассово-Правильные варианты?  :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## Pinkbyte

iptables+frox в прозрачном режиме

Я подымал подобную связку, но это было в 2007, как сейчас с этим обстоят дела - хз

----------

## TigerJr

lol

install memcached daemon

reinstall proftpd with memcache support

Но решить проблему botlenecks это не сможет.

----------

